# Drol and dbol stacked ????



## Throbber10 (May 14, 2014)

Fellas, I'm interested in stacking these two together as a 4 week kickstart for my test/deca cycle 750mg a week of test and 500mg deca. I was thinking 100 mg anadrol and 30 mg dbol. Any feedback or experience would be very helpful.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 14, 2014)

100 drol and 50 dbol. Hope getsome chimes in, he has experiences with it.


----------



## Rumpy (May 14, 2014)

I think MM is running this too, but I think he's running a little less


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 14, 2014)

Honestly from all that gear....your better off one or the other.

From my use. 
When I use dbol and drol...drol kills my appetite and usually have to go higher on the dbol.

But,.I only use orals when running low dose oil cycles...
With that much deca and test, I dont see the need for any orals you will get great gains if you eat and train hard while on those oil doses. Much higher than anything ive ran.

Your probably on loosies level


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 14, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I think MM is running this too, but I think he's running a little less



Yes sir I am and its fuggin fantastic. I'm running 50mgs Drol and 25mgs Dbol daily pre workout. I made this exact thread only a few weeks ago. That is what the search bar is for 

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12339-Drol-and-Dbol-combo

No headaches or anything bad so far. Hunger seemed to increase if anything. Water of course is becoming more prevalent but Ive upped my AI in the process and kinda gauging it off my abs.


----------



## Throbber10 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm just getting info to see if it'll be worth a shot or not. I'm stuck between lower/ higher doses of both or if I should just stick with one as matrix stated. I'm not gonna lie I love me some orals for a kickstart though.


----------



## Throbber10 (May 14, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Yes sir I am and its fuggin fantastic. I'm running 50mgs Drol and 25mgs Dbol daily pre workout. I made this exact thread only a few weeks ago. That is what the search bar is for
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12339-Drol-and-Dbol-combo
> 
> No headaches or anything bad so far. Hunger seemed to increase if anything. Water of course is becoming more prevalent but Ive upped my AI in the process and kinda gauging it off my abs.


 thanks !!! MM I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with the exact protocol. How's the size increase and good pumps compared to just running one at a time ??


----------



## losieloos (May 15, 2014)

Yaya's favorite stack.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2014)

have u used dbol and drol both on their own before..if so i say try it ..i think its a bit over kill cause good dbol or good drol is enough for anyone..not to mention test and deca..U can ran one oral upfront and one in the back of the cycle..Its really up to u im sure the stack will be sick


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 15, 2014)

Throbber10 said:


> thanks !!! MM I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with the exact protocol. How's the size increase and good pumps compared to just running one at a time ??



No problem bruh! The size has jumped out right away. Ive filled out with 5lbs right off the bat. The pumps are pretty insane as well. Honestly I dont remember them being this good on Dbol alone tho. The Drol has my strength up like no other. Im loving the combo but if youve never tried either before, Id try one of the two 1st. Btw the nickname given to this stack is called cherry bombs.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 15, 2014)

Just thinking about dbol bloats me


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 15, 2014)

As a newbie can't a person go 30/30 on an oral rather than like this topic of 100/30?
I guess it depends on alot of things but just was curious. I had great results by just doing 40mg dbol. It gave me that look I was after back in the day.
Anyhow just am curious.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (May 15, 2014)

I used a dbol/drol blend and it was ****ing bad ass. Not sure of the ratios at the moment but I recommend it if you have used both in the past. The injectable blend is the way to go.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 15, 2014)

Us newbies will most likely never get some strangos. Wish I could but life goes on.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 15, 2014)

Anabolic Reality said:


> I used strangos dbol/drol blend and it was ****ing bad ass. Not sure of the ratios at the moment but I recommend it if you have used both in the past. The injectable blend is the way to go.



I got some dbol/drol blend from strango waiting for off season to for blast off


----------



## DreamChaser (May 15, 2014)

This thread wants me to take the season off so I can blast whatever I want...


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 15, 2014)

Lol@Chaser
 I'm jealous.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 15, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> This thread wants me to take the season off so I can blast whatever I want...



Your AVI is a true fuggin story


----------



## DreamChaser (May 15, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> Your AVI is a true fuggin story



It's an addiction


----------



## Throbber10 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks brother B.Yea man I've done both with good results brother... Hate the appetite suppression though it usually subsides luckily. Everyone knows how it is eating on a nice mass gain cycle.


----------



## Throbber10 (May 16, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> No problem bruh! The size has jumped out right away. Ive filled out with 5lbs right off the bat. The pumps are pretty insane as well. Honestly I dont remember them being this good on Dbol alone tho. The Drol has my strength up like no other. Im loving the combo but if youve never tried either before, Id try one of the two 1st. Btw the nickname given to this stack is called cherry bombs.



Awesome brother ! I hope to see/ feel the same when I start mine. Definetely glad I got your guys input. I'm ready to look like a water buffalo  I love them size gains !


----------

